
Show HN: A tool to measure how responsive images benefit your page weight - zacman85
https://pageweight.imgix.com/
======
dedalus
Does this work even if you have webp? Can you explain the errors in more
detail. e.g :
[http://pageweight.imgix.com/jobs/fb65b0e2-c316-4555-8eef-638...](http://pageweight.imgix.com/jobs/fb65b0e2-c316-4555-8eef-638743512af5)
is what I got but not sure why/what happened

------
3dfan
Tried it with a few pages. Not a single one worked. Either it just stopped at
some number like "258/290 images" or it gave me "There was an error processing
... Please try another URL." or it resulted in "We're sorry, but something
went wrong.".

------
ameesdotme
[https://pageweight.imgix.com/jobs/01aece6b-48a4-47bd-843a-bf...](https://pageweight.imgix.com/jobs/01aece6b-48a4-47bd-843a-bf89c954c4ae)

Broke it

~~~
kellysutton
Looking into it. Thanks!

------
arcameron
I posted one of your share links into our Slack, and was really impressed with
the image it found (your `meta property="og:image"`) & attached in the rich
snippet! Nice work!

------
NicoJuicy
I have multiple images loaded through javascript. Any thoughts on how these
could be included?
[https://pageweight.imgix.com/jobs/aaa64e22-5ce8-48ae-905c-7e...](https://pageweight.imgix.com/jobs/aaa64e22-5ce8-48ae-905c-7efd4a10720b/loading)

------
mrinterweb
Imgix has good libraries that can automatically determine client device pixel
ratio and other factors that make it easy to request the right sized image per
client. I don't work for imgix or get paid by them, I just like their service.

------
stevenhubertron
Even on the highest setting the difference is noticeable enough on a retina
screen that I couldn't use this tool. Especially when imageOptim does such a
good job.

Cool concept though, get some more compression options and you have a real
product here.

------
x13
didn't work on two https site I tried...

------
codingdave
"Show HN" posts are wonderful -- But throwing all the tracking parameters on
the URL gives it a pretty strong marketing vibe.

~~~
dang
We usually take those off URLs. I've done so above.

Actually there used to be code to do that in some cases, which we deleted in
an overzealous bit of deletion, and have been meaning to restore.

